# Ford 3000.



## kenny_macleod (May 25, 2014)

Hi there all. new to this forum! recently bought a part restored (or so I was told) Ford 3000. Looked good when I bought it, drove it home without a hitch which was good as I drove it 18 miles! 

However, once I got it home and into the garage, I left it and went back the next day, to find the floor underneath the tractor black with oil! The PTO oil seal, both half shaft oil seals on the brakes had burst! Was far from impressed but anyway soon got that changed and its all good so far!! 

Having taken all the panels off and down to a bare chassis, I noticed that when the brake peddles are pushed down oil is seeping out from the shaft for the brakes? I've been told that its quite a complicated job to change this seal.. there's movement in the shaft also, around 2-3mm the shaft comes out! 

I'm new to restoring as this is my first Tractor I've bought! Hopefully I can get some help from you guys as to how can fix this problem! 

Kenny.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello There Kenny,

I don't work on Ford Tractors if I can help it. it goes against all my Ambitions 

my suggestion would be if you have the equipment an tools to tackle the issue at hand. 
It would be to your advantage to buy the repair work shop manual specific to your tractor series.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

kenny_macleod said:


> Hi there all. new to this forum! recently bought a part restored (or so I was told) Ford 3000. Looked good when I bought it, drove it home without a hitch which was good as I drove it 18 miles!
> 
> However, once I got it home and into the garage, I left it and went back the next day, to find the floor underneath the tractor black with oil! The PTO oil seal, both half shaft oil seals on the brakes had burst! Was far from impressed but anyway soon got that changed and its all good so far!!
> 
> ...


sounds like the bushing/s are worn, as for it being complicated it is more of a time consuming job than anything, in some cases may also require a special tool at some point.

Have you found a IT repair manual for your tractor? it is one of the best reference tools a tractor owner can have if he plans to tackle repair jobs on his tractor, also can be a good reference point to use the book to research and see if it is something you want to do your self or opt to take to a repair shop for repair.

can you post some pics of the shaft that is leaking ??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello kenny_macleod, Welcome to the forum. Can't help you with your fix, but getting the proper manual for your tractor, as tx_tequila stated, is a great place to start. Hopefully someone else on the forum will jump in to help.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

